

Dreamhost made a $7.5 million billing error - dcurtis
http://blog.dreamhost.com/2008/01/15/um-whoops/

======
dcurtis
This affected a ton of people, so I figured it's at least partially relevant.

Who here was multiple-billed?

~~~
tlrobinson
Yup... but I don't have automatic payments set up so I wasn't charged.

 _"This is just a notice that your DreamHost Account #XXXXXX has a balance of
$119.40 (including any charges not due until 2009-01-23), with $119.40 due
(since 2008-12-23).

You also have $109.45 past due (owed since 2008-11-23), and if by 2009-01-23
you do not pay at least the $109.45 part, your account will be automatically
suspended until payment is received."_

The good news is I have until 2009-01-23 to pay it :)

------
patrickg-zill
So is it safe to assume their annual billings are abuot 7.5 Million?

~~~
dcurtis
It only billed people who have automatic billing enabled. So from month-to-
month autobill people, 7.5 million is probably right. Total income? Probably
much, much more.

------
nextmoveone
at my work we have a micro site hosted there and we got double charged

